# Lazo de tensión o de corriente



## Raziel_22 (Abr 22, 2008)

Buenas me gustaria saber que diferencias entre lazo de tensión y de corriente y tambien primeramente saber por que se utiliza una u otra.
En realidad me gustaria saber todo lo relacionado con ese tema y no se donde encontrar.

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Ing_ctes (Abr 22, 2008)

Basicamente un lazo de corriente no es mas que un circuito cerrado donde los datos se transmiten corriente. es lo mas utilizado en la industria para la transmision de datos desde un sensor, por ejemplo, hacia el intrumento o instrumentos cuando la distancia entre ellos es muy grande. Debido a que un lazo de tension, en un ambiente ruidoso, puede ser afectado por ruido de interferencia, termico, etc. sin olvidarnos de la caida de tension a la distancia.
Todos estos problemas se evitan con un lazo de corriente, el mas usado es el de 4-20mA.
si entendes algo de control mira este PDF

http://www.tecnun.es/asignaturas/cnmaqherram/Lazo_Corriente.PDF

tambien podes fijarte en este mismo foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about11587.html

suerte


----------



## Raziel_22 (Abr 23, 2008)

muchas gracias me ha servido de mucho esos dos enlaces.


----------

